# How high do you shave your feet?



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I shave evenly with the top of the largest paw pad all around. It ends up being just under his little doggy wrists. I think it looks pretty good, since the hair on his legs is so long it lays over the top of his foot and his cute little shaved toes peek out. <3 

I can't even imagine people shaving to that little pad on the back of the leg... I mean, on purpose. D: Yuck.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain got high waters last time. EW. So, I'm hoping for a bit lower on the foot on Friday. I don't like to see his ankles/wrists (whatever they are called on dogs).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I only shave too the top of the toe, basically to the crevices of the toes at the top. It's pretty low compared to other people. I've seen people at my work that ask for very high shaved feed, and a friend of mine shaves her spoos feet all the way up to that pad sticking out in the back of the leg.


I shave to the top of the toe, once I see the crease !< I stop. I could be wrong to but thats where I was told so thats how I have been doing it.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I shave to the "wrist" bones on all my guys and client dogs


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

To the top of the foot. When he is standing, where the leg starts. One of my favorite parts of his feet are the flat top shaved part!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup I shave to the entire 'foot', and stop at the 'wrist' where it bends. Paris has nice feet though, so I like showing them off!!! If she had worse feet I'd only shave to the toes to hide them a bit more


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> yup I shave to the entire 'foot', and stop at the 'wrist' where it bends. Paris has nice feet though, so I like showing them off!!! If she had worse feet I'd only shave to the toes to hide them a bit more


On Baldr I clipper like you do..
Foxxy because of the cords I clipper about an inch higher


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Doris Cozart wrote an article for PV once where she had a handy tip. If you put your fingers on the side of the foot and move up, you'll find two little bumps on the side of each foot. She suggests using that as the line that shouldn't be crossed when you're shaving the foot. 

I am so paranoid about the high waters look, which I hate, that I usually err in the other direction.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

You want to see highwaters?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I shave even with the back of the big pad on the bottom of the foot. I do most of my grooming myself but last time Mia went to the groomers (her coat change proved to be to much for me, I was soooo sad to see all that puppy coat go) they shaved her feet way to high.... I was not a happy camper!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I make a line around where the big pad ends - I can't do high waters - no way no how.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I shave to the wrists too. I'm certainly not a fan of high waters either.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

puppylove said:


> You want to see highwaters?


Omg, that poor dog lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So I am guessing we should work on going back a bit further than the crease of the toes.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't want to D: I like how I shave my feet.. with just the toes ^^


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

......I need to find more poodle feet and check it out before I do it. Olie will stay the same, he has semi flat feet.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

As I haven't received my clippers ((going on 3 weeks >.<)) yet I can't comment on how I would shave the feet

but Elphie ALWAYS seems to have her feet shaved to high for my preference
Shes going to a new groomer next friday so I'll make a point to ask for them to be less Noah's Arky


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> I shave to the "wrist" bones on all my guys and client dogs


_We do too._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I don't want to D: I like how I shave my feet.. with just the toes ^^


_You shave your feet!?! LOL_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _You shave your feet!?! LOL_


YOU DON'T!? Oh come on. All the cool kids are doing it now.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I know I do otherwise you guys would have to call me Bilbo


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

this is what I do on Paris and clients alike (it's just to the 'wrist'/level with the back of the big foot pad/the 'bumps on the sides of the foot etc etc):



























If I leave hair any lower her foot wouldn't be sitting *under* her leg like that, it'd meld into it more. If I shaved any higher, her foot would be STICKING out the bottom of her leg, not sitting nicely underneth it...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> this is what I do on Paris and clients alike (it's just to the 'wrist'/level with the back of the big foot pad/the 'bumps on the sides of the foot etc etc):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ohhhhweeeee! Beautiful feet!!_


----------

